# show your dogs personality!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

post some pics of your dogs, but the pics posted have to show the personality of your dog. 

if you dont have much pics, for whatever reason then describe your dog in 5 words 


post away people!


i'm away to search for some Zara pics!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Addorable!









protective!








with my baby niece caitlin!

loves kids









cheeky









stunning









loves water









playfull









my best friend!









loyal









i could go on and on and on - but i think that will do for now


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

hmm...
playful:









i hope thes work!!

soppy:









silly:









friendly:









Curious:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> hmm...
> playful:
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason i can't see any of those images!


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

didnt work ill do em again:

Playful, friendly, curious, silly, soppy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

oooh an opportunity to show pictures of my babies, how can I refuse? 

Sky;

Confused:









Bubble killer:









Lazy:









Show off:









Big baby/patient:









Cuddle Monster:









And at the risk of this post becoming too long Candy is lazy, smelly, gorgeous, clever, an escape artist, fly killer, paw muncher and fussy


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Harley is cheeky









Scooby is loyal









Bandit is handsome









Angel is beautifull









Alfie is a nutter


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> Harley is cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mum has a cat called Bandit  And another one called Smokey :laugh: And they're enemies! :lol:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Handsome









Killer of stuffed things









Always smiling









Playful









Well read
[


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Killer of stuffed things


My girls have the same duck and did the exact same thing to it :laugh:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> My girls have the same duck and did the exact same thing to it :laugh:


Only the skin was left. I found it days later rotting in the long grass :frown2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Handsome









Cheeky
















Dozey


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Only the skin was left. I found it days later rotting in the long grass :frown2:


Poor ducky  My 2 then moved onto a hippo, a tiger and a monkey, all met the same fate :laugh:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Smokey and the Bandit love it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Indie said:


> Smokey and the Bandit love it.


It was just random names (we didn't realise the connection at the time) but oh how true they are to the characters LOL


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

why kill a stuffed chicken/duck/turkey, when you can have the real thing?
cassie killed loads of ducks, chickens and turkeys at her last homes and was gona be shot for it

She didnt even eat them, she bought a dead turkey in and went to sleep on their sofa with it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> why kill a stuffed chicken/duck/turkey, when you can have the real thing?
> cassie killed loads of ducks, chickens and turkeys at her last homes and was gona be shot for it
> 
> She didnt even eat them, she bought a dead turkey in and went to sleep on their sofa with it


Because there's none of those round here and I wouldn't let my dogs do that :001_tt2:


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

OK here goes!

Firstly Logan

Cheeky, and back chats you 









Like to always be with you, and never wants you to leave without him









Aggravating lol









Intelligent









Cool dude









Complete clown always up for a laugh









Nosey - and always on the sniff for something









Mummies boy









Now Pipers turn

Gets away with far too much :smilewinkgrin:









Destructive









Knows she's gorgeous









Loyal - always making sure you are still there









Loves her brother









Very chatty, and is always talking to you









And she is a through and through daddies girl, but he would kill me if I posted pics of him :lol:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Here we go ...... my little darling (who is currently snoring at my feet teehee)*


*1st pic.......cuteness itself *

*2nd pic......cheeky*

*3rd pic......playful*

*4th pic......In ya face *


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

gillieworm said:


> OK here goes!
> 
> Firstly Logan
> 
> ...


awww their both gorgeous


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *Here we go ...... my little darling (who is currently snoring at my feet teehee)*
> 
> 
> *1st pic.......cuteness itself *
> ...


awww he is a little cuttie


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Likes to be involved,









Likes his fireside spot,









Always happy and smiling,









Likes to fool around,









Calm and relaxed,









Likes to pull silly faces,









Moody,









Loves kids,


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Sad but true!!!!!!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sleepy


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont like snow!!!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Just A Happy Boy..​


----------

